# What Are You Towing With Your Tundra?



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings...
New to the forum. 
Have a 03 Tundra Access Cab 4x4, towing package and a 2010 23RS. Been out two times and seems to tow fine. Love our Tundra and the 23RS, curious as to what other Tundras are towing and how well. Thanks.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, we don't have a tundra, but we do have an 05 Sequoia 4X4 and we tow a 21rs just fine.

I think it has the same engine as your tundra?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME to the playhouse!!! Always good to have more Tundra owners!!








Now, to my favorite subject!!

We have an '07 Tundra Dbl Cab, which is a VERY different beast than you have. We now have a 28krs. We did have a 4Runner previously which, although shorter wheel base, had about the same tow capacity as you've got. We pulled a 25rss with the 4Runner (and a Hensley Arrow.) The 4Runner did fine (not great ... but fine). On the other hand, our Tundra is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!! You can find our reviews and experiences in earlier posts.


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

I pull a 2010 210RS with my 2007 Tundra 5.7liter V8.


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> WELCOME to the playhouse!!! Always good to have more Tundra owners!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..... the newer models have a greater tow and overall profile. We got a Great deal on our 03 and at the time did not think we were going the RV route. Time will tell how good a match we have. Once we sell our home it it Outback time full time 3 to 4 months, then the Southwest for a rental for the winter. Life is full of amazing stuff. Loving it.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I seen a guy who has come to our campground twice towing a double slide Coachmen Chapparal 5er with a Tundra, I wouldn't recommend it but he thinks he's OK doing it. Tundra is rated at around 10,000 lbs and that 5er weighs 9200 itself so he is way overloaded by the time you figure in hitch weight, cargo, etc.


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

Traded in my '07 Toyota Sequoia for the '08, to jump up from 6200 to 9600 lbs tow capacity. The payload is still only 1250 lbs on this 1/2-ton.
We tow an '07 26KBRS, which is about 28 feet stem to stern. I would not want to tow anything longer with my wheelbase, even though we lust after the 28RSDS!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

TundraTom said:


> Greetings...
> New to the forum.
> Have a 03 Tundra Access Cab 4x4, towing package and a 2010 23RS. Been out two times and seems to tow fine. Love our Tundra and the 23RS, curious as to what other Tundras are towing and how well. Thanks.


I though they stopped making the 23rs?? did they start making it again?


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> Greetings...
> New to the forum.
> Have a 03 Tundra Access Cab 4x4, towing package and a 2010 23RS. Been out two times and seems to tow fine. Love our Tundra and the 23RS, curious as to what other Tundras are towing and how well. Thanks.


I though they stopped making the 23rs?? did they start making it again?
[/quote]

Actually it is a 230RS, I think just a new name with a few upgrades. Still the toyhauler with the side ramp. We use the 'toy' room as an extra room. Storage, sleep overs if needed. When we hit the road next month will use it alot. Makes all the difference.


----------



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

I am towing a 2004 26RS with a 2008 Tundra CM 5.7.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

TundraTom said:


> Greetings...
> New to the forum.
> Have a 03 Tundra Access Cab 4x4, towing package and a 2010 23RS. Been out two times and seems to tow fine. Love our Tundra and the 23RS, curious as to what other Tundras are towing and how well. Thanks.


I though they stopped making the 23rs?? did they start making it again?
[/quote]

Actually it is a 230RS, I think just a new name with a few upgrades. Still the toyhauler with the side ramp. We use the 'toy' room as an extra room. Storage, sleep overs if needed. When we hit the road next month will use it alot. Makes all the difference.
[/quote]

My 23rs is not a toyhaular, I think they called it a Kangaroo not a 23rs


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It's all in the signature line....
even a picture.

Bob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sitting here at this dealer waiting to deliver my trailer, there is a new tundra towing a 30 foot Keystone Cougar 5er waiting for the service dept to open.. Driver said it handles it no problem..

Carey


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

With our 07 5.7 litre double cab Tundra we tow a 27RSDS with no problems.

Bob


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We just finished a 7000 mile trip from FL to Yellowstone,Utah,New Mexico and back towing a 260Fl with our 2008 Tundra Dbl Cab 5.7L. Absolutely no problems other than I had an oil change in Idaho to be on the safe side.

Rayman


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TundraTom said:


> Actually it is a 230RS, I think just a new name with a few upgrades. *Still the toyhauler with the side ramp.*.


23*k*rs, perhaps?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We pull the old style 23rs with our 04 Tundra double cab and have had no problems. Did 1500 miles in about 10 days with 4 adults and my daughter all riding in the truck. Was probably pushing the weight limit for truck but it pulled fine. Drove from California via Laughlin to the Grand Canyon. Then took a little detour to Tucson, AZ in route to Palm Springs and then home. Drove in every kind of traffic and handling was excellent. 
FYI: The 23RS until it was changed to the 230RS this year or last was not a toy hauler it had a fixed queen in the front as well as the slide out queen.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

2006 Tundra DC 4x4 SR5 4.7L V8, 2010 230RS. One trip so far, 1200 miles. Between 8 and 11 mpg. Another planned for August, total about 2500 miles.

Joe


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Sitting here at this dealer waiting to deliver my trailer, there is a new tundra towing a 30 foot Keystone Cougar 5er waiting for the service dept to open.. Driver said it handles it no problem..
> 
> Carey


You've always had a great sense of humor, Carey.









Um...you were kidding, right?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Sitting here at this dealer waiting to deliver my trailer, there is a new tundra towing a 30 foot Keystone Cougar 5er waiting for the service dept to open.. Driver said it handles it no problem..
> 
> Carey


You've always had a great sense of humor, Carey.









Um...you were kidding, right?








[/quote]

I got a chuckle out of Carey's post - for a variety of reasons!
















-CC


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

You guys and gals are great. Thanks for all the info. Keep them coming. Interesting..... we bought our unit at Holman's RV in Batavia OH, near us, Great prices, and we store it there. We went to install the new plates and my wife is already having RV envy, looking at 30plus foot 5th wheelers and duales. Me, I'm happy ( for now) with my 03 Tundra and our 2010 230krs or what ever it is called. Love it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Airboss said:


> Sitting here at this dealer waiting to deliver my trailer, there is a new tundra towing a 30 foot Keystone Cougar 5er waiting for the service dept to open.. Driver said it handles it no problem..
> 
> Carey


You've always had a great sense of humor, Carey.









Um...you were kidding, right?








[/quote]

No.. Dead serious...

The couple was in there late 60's and was heading to Mt. Rushmore from Reno.. They had heard a metalic noise when going over bumps and wanted the dealer to check the wheels on it..

I see 1-3 new tundras towing 26-30 foot 5ers everyday.

The ole guy said they had laid down 10k miles last year on this combo and already had done around 8k miles this year. Said that they would prolly end up doing 15k miles this year.

He said the tundra handled it easy and said that he had added super springs to help out.. The tundra wasnt even sagging..

Shoot that was nothing.... Seen a 2005 or so F150 towing a 30 foot montana 5er the other day.. The truck was sagging just a bit.. I was doing 63 and they passed me doing a good 68 or so mph..

I know crazy when we talk about it... In the real world though many are way, way overweight out there..

The truth is the 1/2 ton is still the most popular TV. And many tow mid size 5ers with there 1/2 tons..

I will start trying to snap some pics of these when I see them..


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Shoot that was nothing.... Seen a 2005 or so F150 towing a 30 foot montana 5er the other day.. The truck was sagging just a bit.. I was doing 63 and they passed me doing a good 68 or so mph..
> 
> I know crazy when we talk about it... In the real world though many are way, way overweight out there..
> 
> ...


Wow! It's hard to believe what people will tow with 1/2T trucks. Hope I never see that combo near me on the highway.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

See sig...


----------

